# fisher wallace stimulator



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

You've probably seen the ads on this site. FDA cleared device for anxiety, insomnia and pain. It was even talked about on a respected tv series called the doctors. Only $700. And you need a prescription from a dr to order it. Think it's worth a try?


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I don't know how to make links. Just go to google and type in fisher wallace stimulator and there will be sites including the one that is selling them. It looks like it uses low dose electricity to stimulate the brain. If you look at this site long enuff you will see their ads popping up near the top or the bottom of your screen. It has the words Treat depression and insomnia, FDA cleared device, 60-day free trial etc etc with a "learn more" button to click on. It also has a picture of a white box with two pads connected to it. It takes you right to their site if you click on it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

This is a scam. It is a "do it yourself" Transcranial Magnetic Stimulation device. Anyone can get ahold of one. I wouldn't use it. Probably does nothing, not worth the cost. Ask a psychiatrist about TMS. I don't think you need a prescription for this, or if you did a massage therapist could probably write one. OMG.


----------



## nm501 (Dec 21, 2012)

Full disclosure, I'm a medical writer/blogger, and I have done some freelance work for Fisher Wallace. I just want to clear up any confusion about the device.

-It's *not TMS*. It's actually a treatment called *Cranial Electrotherapy Stimulation* (CES). You can read up on some of the differences here: http://www.fisherwallace.com/cranial-stimulator-comparison-with-TMS

-It's FDA cleared for the treatment of depression, anxiety, insomnia, and pain, and the purchase of the Fisher Wallace Stimulator requires written authorization from a healthcare practitioner.

-If you check out the website (http://www.fisherwallace.com/medical-advisory-board), you'll see that the medical advisory board includes some of the top psychiatrists and neurologists in the country.

-Published research supports the effectiveness of CES. There is also ongoing research currently being conducted at Harvard Medical School, Columbia, and NYU among others. (http://www.fisherwallace.com/research-current)

Also, there's a 60-day money-back guarantee, so you can try it out, and if you find that it's not for you, you can always return it for a refund.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

So why does a couple AA batteries, some sponges, a headband and a box that weighs less than a pound cost $700?


----------



## nm501 (Dec 21, 2012)

Good question. So as I understand it, there are several things that go into the cost... First, there's the cost of production which is higher in the United States compared to places like India and China where competitors manufacture. There was also a substantial initial investment in obtaining the patents to the technology. Then there's the cost of running a medical device company, which includes devoting resources and personnel to run under FDA regulation. There's the cost of providing a generous 60-day return policy. And then there's understandably the need to turn a profit to keep the business going.
I hope that answers your question. I know $700 is a lot, but it's still considerably less than the cost of pharmaceuticals.
Whatever you decide, good luck.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I see. One more question. Why would you need a dr's prescription for it? If it's completely safe with no side effects then it should be pretty harmless and open to the general public.


----------



## nm501 (Dec 21, 2012)

I think one thing to keep in mind is that it is a medical device that is FDA-cleared for and intended to treat specific medical conditions (e.g. insomnia, depression, pain). Also, as far as side effects go, in very rare instances, users experience mild headaches and dizziness, but this is not typical.


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

anybody tried this?


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

they have other brands on the market now too:

https://www.alpha-stim.com/

https://www.elixa.com/shop/ces-ultra/


----------

